# Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to all!



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Just wanted to offer my best to all and to their families. Heading down to S. Fl this afternoon - hope traffic's not too crazy. Hope Santa brings what you want!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Happy Holidays to you too, Bert.
Drive safely and have a great trip.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I hope everyone here at APC and your family's have a Merry Christmas and a safe holiday season.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Merry Christmas to everyone! Have fun and be safe!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Merry Christmas and Happy new year to everyone as well


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Happy Holidays and a wonderful New Year to everyone! 

Now if only I could convince Santa to bring me a stick-built house, brick even...!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Merry Christmas all!

Bert, it's going to be warm down here (80F). Don't bring the sweaters.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS, EVERYONE!

80 degrees...humph... Suppose to snow here tonite!


----------

